#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Atomic Structure IIT

## Abhishek Mishra

Atomic structure: Prepared by V. Aditya vardhan, adichemadi(at)gmail(dot)com





  Similar Threads: Bhabha atomic research centre(barc) for computer science Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ATOMIC STRUCTURE - Theory, Questions & Answers Data Structure using c Government of india   bhabha atomic research centre opening Atomic Structure IIT

----------


## kushal21

nice material very useful thanks a lot

----------


## ravichandran16

good material very thanks

----------


## rohitzonked

thanku ji thanku

----------


## erjala sunil

nice collection.

----------

